# Movie - "Hacksaw Ridge"



## Ex3 (Jul 29, 2016)

This looks pretty amazing. Based on the story of Desmond Thomas Doss (February 7, 1919 – March 23, 2006) the first conscientious objector to receive the Medal of Honor. 

Watch First Trailer for Mel Gibson’s WWII Drama ‘Hacksaw Ridge’ Starring Andrew Garfield

Rank and organization: Private First Class, United States Army, Medical Detachment, 307th Infantry, 77th Infantry Division.
Place and date: Near Urasoe Mura, Okinawa, Ryukyu Islands, April 29, 1945 – May 21, 1945.
Entered service at: Lynchburg, Virginia
Birth: Lynchburg, Virginia
G.O. No.: 97, November 1, 1945.

Citation

He was a company aid man when the 1st Battalion assaulted a jagged escarpment 400 feet high. As our troops gained the summit, a heavy concentration of artillery, mortar and machinegun fire crashed into them, inflicting approximately 75 casualties and driving the others back. Pfc. Doss refused to seek cover and remained in the fire-swept area with the many stricken, carrying all 75 casualties one-by-one to the edge of the escarpment and there lowering them on a rope-supported litter down the face of a cliff to friendly hands. On May 2, he exposed himself to heavy rifle and mortar fire in rescuing a wounded man 200 yards forward of the lines on the same escarpment; and 2 days later he treated 4 men who had been cut down while assaulting a strongly defended cave, advancing through a shower of grenades to within eight yards of enemy forces in a cave's mouth, where he dressed his comrades' wounds before making 4 separate trips under fire to evacuate them to safety. On May 5, he unhesitatingly braved enemy shelling and small arms fire to assist an artillery officer. He applied bandages, moved his patient to a spot that offered protection from small arms fire and, while artillery and mortar shells fell close by, painstakingly administered plasma. Later that day, when an American was severely wounded by fire from a cave, Pfc. Doss crawled to him where he had fallen 25 feet from the enemy position, rendered aid, and carried him 100 yards to safety while continually exposed to enemy fire. On May 21, in a night attack on high ground near Shuri, he remained in exposed territory while the rest of his company took cover, fearlessly risking the chance that he would be mistaken for an infiltrating Japanese and giving aid to the injured until he was himself seriously wounded in the legs by the explosion of a grenade. Rather than call another aid man from cover, he cared for his own injuries and waited 5 hours before litter bearers reached him and started carrying him to cover. The trio was caught in an enemy tank attack and Pfc. Doss, seeing a more critically wounded man nearby, crawled off the litter; and directed the bearers to give their first attention to the other man. Awaiting the litter bearers' return, he was again struck, by a sniper bullet while being carried off the field by a comrade, this time suffering a compound fracture of 1 arm. With magnificent fortitude he bound a rifle stock to his shattered arm as a splint and then crawled 300 yards over rough terrain to the aid station. Through his outstanding bravery and unflinching determination in the face of desperately dangerous conditions Pfc. Doss saved the lives of many soldiers. His name became a symbol throughout the 77th Infantry Division for outstanding gallantry far above and beyond the call of duty.​


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jul 29, 2016)

You could not write that as fiction and expect anoyne to see it as credable fiction. This was one tough Virginian, who simply would not quit. He put the lives of others before his, even with his arm fracture he thought of others first. What a story!!


----------



## CDG (Jul 29, 2016)

Goddamn.


----------



## J.S. (Jul 29, 2016)

I watched the trailer and it looks like a well-produced, well-cast movie. I'm excited to see how it turns out, the story of Pfc. Doss has always been very inspiring.


----------



## Devildoc (Jul 29, 2016)

I am so in.  The release is a couple days before my birthday, I have already told my wife this is what I want.

As an aside, I had a convo recently with a guy, non-military, who assumed medics/corpsmen just stayed in the rear, waiting for the injured to come.  I explained that at least in the Navy more awards for valor have been awarded to corpsmen than any other rate, many of whom were with the Marines.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Dec 3, 2016)

The worse part of the movie is you know the outcome.  You have to sit thru him getting treated bad before they go to work on Okinawa!  

Once they climb, its on....He keeps running towards the enemy, then brings a friendly back, lowers him down on his knot that the SGT made fun of in Basic....wash rinse repeat 75 times or so.

Very good movie about one badd ass Medic......


----------



## H. Harper (Dec 4, 2016)

CDG said:


> Goddamn.


Yeah that sounds about right. Holy hell what a legend.


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 4, 2016)

I heard this was a great movie.


----------



## CQB (Dec 5, 2016)

Good Pic, worth it. Gibson has a habit of picking unknowns as leads which seems to work well.


----------



## SmokinOkie (Dec 5, 2016)

Went and seen this movie a week or so ago with the lady. Damn good. I don't normally buy movies when they come out on dvd but I just might have to buy this one.


----------



## Dienekes (Dec 6, 2016)

CQB said:


> Good Pic, worth it. Gibson has a habit of picking unknowns as leads which seems to work well.



The lead was the lead in the new Spider-Man    in the Marvel Amazing universe and co-lead in that Zuckerberg movie. Not really unknown here


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 25, 2017)

Finally watched today....

Jesus.


----------



## Blizzard (Feb 25, 2017)

Saw it at the "cheap theater" last night.   Holy cow.   Amazing film.


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 13, 2017)

Bought the Blu-Ray last week and just finished watching it; just WOW.  Quite possibly Mel Gibson's finest work.  It's hard to use this word to describe a movie that shows a period of such violence but I found it quite beautiful.  By the end it truly showed the love of the Brotherhood, the love of your fellow man was well portrayed.


----------



## Raptor (Mar 13, 2017)

I saw it in theaters and it's one of the only movies where I said "I'm gonna get this on blu-ray" right afterwards.


----------



## Gunz (Mar 13, 2017)

And it was guaranteed _not_ to win Best Picture up against an African American LGBTQ movie...just like _Captain Phillips _lost out to _Twelve Years a Slave_. This is not a racist-motivated comment. It's an observation that the Academy would've been beset by charges of racism had these movies _not _won Best Picture.


----------



## Jordsta (Mar 13, 2017)

Mel Gibson himself has said that they had to calm the movie down because if they portrayed Desmond's actions in full, the movie would've been titled "fake, etc". 

It didn't show Desmond putting his arm around a guy's neck and then getting shot in that arm, saving the soldier from a undoubtedly fatal GSW. That's just one example. 

Regardless, what a inspiring character and a true warrior of his own form.

Jordsta


----------



## Ex3 (Mar 14, 2017)

In my humble opinion, neither Hacksaw or Philips deserved to win best picture. Don't get me wrong, I loved both of them but the Oscars isn't about what is most popular, it's about films and performances elevate the art form, that are 'important' and relevant. 

The clique 'it's an honor to be nominated' is true; I was really happy Hacksaw was nominated and even more so that Gibson was nominated for best director after being a pariah for so long. 



Ocoka One said:


> And it was guaranteed _not_ to win Best Picture up against an African American LGBTQ movie...just like _Captain Phillips _lost out to _Twelve Years a Slave_. This is not a racist-motivated comment. It's an observation that the Academy would've been beset by charges of racism had these movies _not _won Best Picture.


----------



## Gunz (Mar 15, 2017)

Ex3 said:


> In my humble opinion, neither Hacksaw or Philips deserved to win best picture. Don't get me wrong, I loved both of them but the Oscars isn't about what is most popular, it's about films and performances elevate the art form, that are 'important' and relevant.
> 
> The clique 'it's an honor to be nominated' is true; I was really happy Hacksaw was nominated and even more so that Gibson was nominated for best director after being a pariah for so long.



Yes, ma'am, and I know you speak as an industry insider...but I remember the hue and cry a year or two ago when Chris Rock and others were quick to call the Academy racist for failing to nominate African-American movies or actors. And this was the year--I believe--after Twelve Years a Slave won Best Picture.


----------



## CQB (Mar 16, 2017)

Ocoka One said:


> And it was guaranteed _not_ to win Best Picture up against an African American LGBTQ movie...just like _Captain Phillips _lost out to _Twelve Years a Slave_. This is not a racist-motivated comment. It's an observation that the Academy would've been beset by charges of racism had these movies _not _won Best Picture.



If you watch top 5 categories: Best Picture, Best male & female lead & Best male and female support, there's always a political award. This year it had three, Moonlight & Mahershala Ali in the same movie. I saw it and thought it was terrible & Ali definitely didn't deserve an Oscar, particularly when compared to Casey Affleck, who was excellent. I didn't see Fences so can't pass judgement on Viola Davis. Hurt Locker wasn't a particularly good film  (a certain EOD had an issue with it, I recall), but it was of the time and was relevant, and so it goes.


----------

